
Roll your Debian - giuseppeurso
http://rollingdebian.com/install-grive-and-keep-documents-syncronized-with-gdrive/
======
claudius
Most cron daemons understand /10 to have a job run every ten minutes. And
installing random binaries from the web is rarely a good idea – especially
since this very version of grive is already in Debian (unstable/testing):

    
    
      $ rmadison grive
       grive | 0.2.0-1 | jessie | source, amd64, armel, armhf, i386, ia64, kfreebsd-amd64, kfreebsd-i386, mips, mipsel, powerpc, s390, s390x, sparc
       grive | 0.2.0-1 | sid    | source, amd64, armel, armhf, hurd-i386, i386, ia64, kfreebsd-amd64, kfreebsd-i386, mips, mipsel, powerpc, s390, s390x, sparc
    

Edit: And git-annex apparently already has a googledriveannex, giving you all
its nice features (e.g. local encryption).

~~~
giuseppeurso
Why you say "random binaries"?

